# hempstar & power plant, which is which?



## jolly green giant (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 22, 2006)

and the obligatory group shot


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2006)

*I would say Hempstar on the top and Power plant on the bottom. Either way they both look good.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 24, 2006)

and i guess the opposite of Bro....just to be different  

but i do agree with his "they both look good"   any more pics?


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 13, 2006)

What a glorious harvest. Trimming all those must have been a *****. i think hempstar top/ for the perky looking nuggets and powerplant for mass nuggage on bottom. BEAUTIFUL PICS.


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice harvest, congrats!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 14, 2006)

come back jolly green giant!!!  we wanna know which is which


----------

